# Eclipse CD 8053



## Sunyvale01ss (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for looking: eBay Link

http://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j474/Edrummr/Stuff%20to%20sell/20150418_105327.jpg


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello, did you try selling that on here first ?


----------



## Sunyvale01ss (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Coppertone,

I did post a few times to get the word out, but I'm a newb on this forum and I don't have privileges to start a new classifieds thread.

Also, I have no rep. here, so I kinda have to lean on my eBay feedback. 

Cheers,
Curtis


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh, I see your point there as in here reputation is everything. Too many people have been burnt by people professing to be one thing and then turning out to be jerks !


----------

